# ImmortalIF money diary



## ImmortalIF (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello all, I have always enjoyed this forum and have always viewed anonymously. I wanted to use this as a tracker of my goals and NW. I also want to use the forum to gain ideas and seek advice from so many established people.

Profession: Aspiring CPA (writing the CFE in september) looking to pass the exam first try, obtain the designation, and shift my focus to taxation.
Approximate salary: 60-65k depending on bonus. I am late twenties approaching my 30s.
I live in the GTA

Goals:
Short term
Save 50% of monthly pay to accumulate savings (after mortgage payment and expenses)

Medium term
Hit 12k (1k per month) in passive income to supplement my personal income in 2 years.
Achieve an overall income of 90k in 2 years.


Long Term
Hit 500k NW in 3 years +
Achieve overall income of 150k+ in 5yrs+



Assets:
Cash: ~7k
Condo Apartment: 420k (note, this is the original cost as I have not done an appraisal and I recently just purchased this unit as a new build, I had help from my parents for this purchase and we agreed to put up 50-50 of whatever it took to do a 125k mortgage). All my savings save for my TFSA were depleted for this purchase.
TFSA: 62k (100% equities)
-----------
Total: 489k

Liabilities:
Mortgage 125,684
Mastercard: $170 (balance is paid off every month)
HBP - RRSP 25k (I used the balance of my RRSP towards my house)
------------
Total: 150,854

NW: Assets - Liabilities = 338k

Will be providing income and expense breakdowns as I progress!

Look forward to sharing my journey as many of you have!


----------

